# Magic Flute question



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Are there more than one version of the Magic Flute? The Bohm recording with Wunderlich and DFD has some different dialogue than the ROH version with Damrau and Kennlyside.
Just wondering


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

I believe that different directors choose to leave out some of the dialog. Not everybody includes it all. I think the new recording by Jacobs on HM includes every last word of the libretto. On the other end of the spectrum is Otto Klemperer's incredible recording on EMI which includes only the singing parts.


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Magic_Flute

*Note: Many modern productions of the opera may edit the spoken dialogue and omit sections that today may be considered sexist and/or racist.*


----------

